# Slugs



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

Slugs, not the ones eating my wifes garden...
12 gauge Slugs for my Rem 870, sabot, I do have access to L.E.
I will mix them in with my Federal Tac Buck. What do you guys use?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Are you asking if I'd use slugs for HD? Not a chance. Way too much penetration, not just on building materials, but in people. What can a slug do for HD that buckshot can't do, or a rifle can't do better (and in many cases with less dangerous penetration levels)? 

I suppose I could see keeping one or two slugs on a buttcuff or sidesaddle, just in case I had to "step outside" with my HD shotgun to do something that required deep penetration (maybe putting down a big dog), but that's about it. I wouldn't consider putting them "up front" in my HD shotgun.

Great for deer hunting in states that require a shotgun, though.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I agree with Mike. Definitely unnecessary within a home. Load your shotgun up with buckshot (who cares what size?) and you have the most effective home defense small arm possible.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I agree 100% with Mike as that is way to much. The danger of wall penatration is very high with slugs. Any size buck shot is way better. I use #4 in mine and it should work just fine. Good luck.


----------

